# Batman Arkham Asylum or Dark Souls?



## Orochimaru800 (Nov 29, 2012)

IYO, which game do you believe I should acquire first? Currently have $15 on my Amazon gift card, and it's enough to buy either of the games used.   I've heard good stuff about both games, though im unsure of what to buy first, esp since i've never played either game before.


----------



## Jabba (Nov 29, 2012)

Dark Souls is for people with steel balls. Don't get that unless you think you can tame it. Batman is your alternative choice. The best choice, IMO.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 29, 2012)

Buy DmC, real hardcore game.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 29, 2012)

I'd buy Dark Souls over Batman easy imo.

I've played most of Arkham Aslyum, it's a decent game, but the gameplay isn't very in depth.

Dark Souls is a lot more engaging and challenging. Arkham Aslyum is more like the stereotypical single player campaign, where it kind of beats itself, and it's more of like you're playing a movie, except the plot isn't that great.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 29, 2012)

I'd honestly say get both, but Dark Souls if you have to choose one.


----------



## eHav (Nov 29, 2012)

Having played both, i'd say Dark Souls. AA is a nice game, pretty sweet combat etc, but its not as engaging as Dark Souls.. i had a lot more fun with Dark Souls simply due to its difficulty and the way its challenging.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Nov 29, 2012)

If you have not played a good batman game and you love batman get Arkham.

If your looking just for difficulty play silver surfer video game or dark soul's.


----------



## raizen28 (Nov 29, 2012)

I have both. Dark Souls is a game you'll be putting hours upon hours into while Success feels very rewarding and satisfying since the game is a pain in the fucking chest.

Online features are good to troll hardwork of others hahahah


I say Dark Souls.


----------

